
Ask HN: Monitoring linux server networks - man_of_wax
Hello,
I&#x27;m managing about an houndred of linux servers, the tool I&#x27;m using to keep everything under control are: salt, icinga2, osquery, and an elasticsearch cluster where all my servers are sending their logs.<p>I&#x27;d like to extract same infos: all users currently logged in, all git repos with uncommitted changes etc. I&#x27;m thinking about using osquery to get this info and save them on elastic.
Since kibana dashboard are not very suited to show this type of data I&#x27;m not sure what to do next.<p>The only solution I came up is to write a python program that collect and display this information on a webpage with search and filter functionality. Are there better ways or tools to do this job?
======
dozzie
Better than what, than a dashboard? Or what exactly are you asking about?

